# Stroke



## Gapsonuk

Sorry have not been around lately I've suffered a stroke whilst driving and still recovering in hospital


----------



## Cloud

Oh no, I really hope you're OK Henry! We were all wondering where you were.

I wish you a speedy recovery and hope to see you again soon.

Karen


----------



## mullum

Get well soon mate.


----------



## jamman

Wishing you a speedy recovery mate


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Sorry to hear about this sad news. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Paulj100

jamman said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery mate


+1 best wishes go out to you.

Paul


----------



## ades tt 180

Sorry to hear your bad news pal...get well soon...hope you didn't wreck your tt...


----------



## Duggy

Sorry to hear this mate, let's all hope for a speedy recovery

John


----------



## John Stratton

Wish you a speedy recovery fellow member .


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Henry, Best wishes for a speedy recovery. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Dave v

That's shite news. Hope you have a speedy recover Henry


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hope you are on the mend and back in your TT ASAP


----------



## t'mill

This is a shocker Henry. We were all wondering where you'd been at the Haigh Hall show. This is the last thing I'd have imagined. You're young too. I wish you a VERY speedy recovery and hope the stroke was a mild one.


----------



## Shinigami

All the very best for a prompt and full recovery Henry


----------



## eluijten

Get better


----------



## ian222

Christ, sorry to hear this news. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## kevin_tt

I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## BaueruTc

Sorry to hear the news. Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## NoMark

Get well soon Henry.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ahh my word sorry to hear that buddy.  I sincerely wish you the fastest possible route to get better. 

Damien.


----------



## kasandrich

wishing you a full and speedy recovery


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Get well soon


----------



## TTMBTT

Your far to young to suffer this....wishing you a speedy recovery. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Darren_d

Wishing you a quick recovery, get well soon.


----------



## J•RED

Hope you make a fast recovery, all the best.

Jason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TheVarix

Get well soon!


----------



## richyboy

Get well soon hope your feeling better and getting looked after, all the best! Rich


----------



## pete_slim

Hi Henry.
Although I don't know you, I hope your recovery is full of speed, spirit and care.. Exactly how I assume you think of your TT. 
Take care
Pete


----------



## warrenstuart

Best wishes and get well soon matey 

Warren.


----------



## Matt B

Get well soon fella. Hope you get back in the TT soon


----------



## fesprior

Get well soon

Sent from my GT-N5120 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## conlechi

Welcome back Henry , hope you get well soon

Mark


----------



## Stochman

I too don't know you Henry but I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wak

Best Wishes and hope the recovery is swift.


----------



## liverpool1982

Get well soon pal!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

It just goes to show that nothing in life is certain. I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery to the best of health.


----------



## zslover

Life is unpredictable! Get well soon mate


----------



## straut

Hi Matey would you believe i reversed my TT into a metal post my father passed away i wrote off my works van and my wife suffered a stroke in that order all within 2 days...............that was on the 18th-19th July and she has just returned to work and getting back to normality so i know what you feel like .............get well soon matey all the best 
Steve

PS and a week before that her cambelt snapped and bent 6 valves cost £400 to repair (ibiza 1.4)
thats life for you


----------



## boost22

hope you do get well soon matey 



straut said:


> Hi Matey would you believe i reversed my TT into a metal post my father passed away i wrote off my works van and my wife suffered a stroke in that order all within 2 days...............that was on the 18th-19th July and she has just returned to work and getting back to normality so i know what you feel like .............get well soon matey all the best
> Steve
> 
> PS and a week before that her cambelt snapped and bent 6 valves cost £400 to repair (ibiza 1.4)
> thats life for you


sorry to learn of your loss too matey ...


----------



## John-H

I only heard about this tonight. I'm really shocked. All the best for a swift recovery and hope to see you soon - you've been missed.


----------



## dermk4

Get well soon, have faith.


----------



## corradoman

Really sorry to hear this Henry, hope you soon get better, Ive met Henry when i had my Remap and he`s a really nice guy


----------



## Coope

Hey Henry, get well soon my friend.

Gary


----------



## nat11911

Good luck with your recovery Henry - here's hoping you're fighting fit again before too long.


----------



## gogs

Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## TTS-Phil

Sorry to hear this, get well soon.


----------



## ImolaTT

Hi Henry sorry to hear your ill
speedy recovery and hope to see you back at the meets soon
Andrea.


----------



## Audiphil

Hi Henry,

Hope you are feeling better soon.

Phil


----------



## Tangerine Knight

henry,

i only found out at the north west meet last night 
all the best mate see you soon


----------



## Marco34

Hi Henry, I'd only recently posted if anyone has seen you. Shocked to hear the news. I hope you are recovering and back to a normal life soon. Hope to see you back at the north west meets soon.
Best wishes, Mark.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A3DFU

All the best for a speedy recovery Henry


----------



## So Slow

truly shocked to here this, hope you are well and back at the NW meets soon. :wink:


----------



## forest

I'd like to wish you all the best and a speedy recovery. Hope you can get back on the road and be able to enjoy the TT again in the future.


----------



## les

OOps just seen your post Henry sorry its taken me a while to post. Hope your well on the way to a full recovery. Take it easy and hope to see your around soon mate. Take care.


----------



## Danny1

Get well soon pal!


----------



## brian1978

Wishing you a speedy recovery, all the best.


----------



## roddy

dont know you mate,, never even heard of you,,, but , hey , get well sooon,, :wink:


----------



## Skeee

Henry,
I don't know who you are, or even if you're a decent chap but get well soon mate!

Having looked after a family member with the same not so long ago I wouldn't wish it on anyone.  
Fwiw keep yer pecker up as some do make a complete recovery.  
Just to cheer you up:-


----------



## SalsredTT

Ohh you poor thing. Very best wishes for a speedy recovery. xxxxxx


----------



## sallyday10

Get well soon fella!

Mike


----------



## JNmercury00

Wishing you a fast recovery mate, only 40 as well.


----------



## Slackadder

Henry

Sorry to hear the news. Get well soon.

Anthony


----------



## redsilverblue

Get well soon!


----------



## aidb

Hope you'll soon be on the way to a full recovery, and driving your TT. 

Aidan & Kath


----------



## Chris Woods

Get well soon mate!


----------



## holla_j

Wishing you a speedy recovery, all the best


----------



## big_ab

sorry to hear your poorly, hope you have a full and speedy recovery

alex


----------



## X5TUU

Wishing you a full and speedy recovery fella ... Get well soon


----------



## Gaz1410

All the best mate get well soon


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Henry

Awful news, bad luck.

Give yourself something to look forward to - maybe this is your chance to get a Big Turbo?

Hope you're on the mend - keep us all updated.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abell

Henry,

Wishing you a quick and successful recovery.

Do keep us posted, all the best 
Adam.


----------



## Nathanho123

hope you get well real soon mate :mrgreen:


----------



## stuarte

Get well soon mate


----------



## burns

Get well soon Henry. Here's wishing you a speedy recovery and a return to NW meets


----------

